# Gapeworm? Treatment question...



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

I am pretty sure my chickens have gapeworm. I'm going to Tractor Supply today and was wondering if there is a treatment that I can put directly into their water? And perhaps the correct dosage amount for standard size chickens. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Bumping this back up because I really need some help...

Has anyone else ever had to treat for gapeworm? And if so, what did you use? I would greatly appreciate any advice you could give me. My girls are getting worse and there are no poultry vets around.

I bought some equine Ivermectin paste 1.87% at TSC but am unsure of the dosage/# of days to treat gapeworm. I would love to put it in their water if that would work.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

I've never had to treat for gapeworm, there are a few references on the net. This is what I got using Google:

http://www.worldpoultry.net/health-...chea-red-worm-gape-worm-forked-worm.-101.html

There are dosages on that website. Hope this helps!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Sorry, I didnt see this sooner.

Be very, very careful with Ivermectin and poultry. It is hard to get the right dose without harming the birds and giving too much. Panacur is recommended for gapeworm, though I've never needed it. I give my birds copper sulfate occasionally and that, along with general good health, keeps parasites at bay.

Scroll down to gapeworm for dosage of the Panacur (Fenbendazole) to be mixed in the feed:
http://msucares.com/poultry/diseases/solutions.html


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you both so very much!


----------

